# My friend fell.



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2015)

He worked for us for several years and moved into management with another company. My whole crew is shaken by this. It just goes to show that even the most experienced of us are vulnerable. Erik is a great guy and this will change his life.
I do not usually post here, but it hit me pretty hard also. 
I am only posting the link so you can put a face to the name.
Jeff,
https://www.facebook.com/jeffrey.lovstrom


----------



## Del_ (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend Erik falling.

Wishing him the best.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Jeff.


----------



## les-or-more (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Jeff.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Aug 17, 2015)

****ing Palm trees.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry Jeff, can't see the story or anything about what happened but sorry to hear anyway.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 18, 2015)

My condolences Jeff, that's rough


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 18, 2015)

treesmith said:


> My condolences Jeff, that's rough



Gonna try to see him tomorrow,
this is a pic about a week ago,,
Jeff


----------



## Del_ (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like he's on his way back.

He doesn't appear to have any paralysis, which is a great!


----------



## treesmith (Aug 18, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna try to see him tomorrow,
> this is a pic about a week ago,,
> Jeff
> View attachment 441861
> View attachment 441861


That's better than I expected, all the best to Erik and a speedy recovery

One of my instructors at college took a fall coming down a stem in the last stage of a dismantle, his rope came off the stub and he landed in the sitting position, took all the force through his pelvis and spine. He was lucky, took him a long time to regain some mobility and as you said, it's life changing, haunted his workmates too, they never forgot his scream or the image of him on the deck like a rag doll


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, I will show him this,,,
Jeff


----------



## Tree94 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ouch, sorry to hear that and best wishes to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2015)

Could of been much worse, seems confined to right lower leg. So much better than full body cast or worse get well Erik


----------

